# Yakovlev Yak-4



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2015)

Not a daily find


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Good one!


----------

